# Just for general information



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm asking this question for general information. 

In this section are we discussing topics relating to PC & LAPTOP motherboard repairing?

What about UPS, SMPS, CRT MONITORS, SCANNERS AND PRINTERS?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Coolday, those topics are probably best sent to the Hardware Support section. This one's more for general electronics questions.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

So I have post my questions in the Hardware Support section


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

laptop section


----------

